# EagleAmerica Box joint jig 50% off



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Pretty good deal on a decent box joint jig, Router Jigs - Box Joint And Dentil Molding Jigs


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I love a good deal as much as the next guy, but the Routerworkshop/Oak park box joint jig is one of the reasons we have this forum in the first place.

The price for the full set is easily comparable to the sale price of the eagle america jig.

Just a shameless plug for Bob and Ricks jig...

Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doug

I will 2nd your post  it's hard to beat the OP jigs.

========



kp91 said:


> I love a good deal as much as the next guy, but the Routerworkshop/Oak park box joint jig is one of the reasons we have this forum in the first place.
> 
> The price for the full set is easily comparable to the sale price of the eagle america jig.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Eagle America is also a paying sponsor of this forum :dirol:


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Do we get any kind of a discount from EagleAmerica ?


----------

